# Any thought to doing an adversaries group build?



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

What woud people think of doing an adversaries group build this winter? Since joining I've enjoyed surfing around the site and I've see some of us have some substantial kit stashes. I know I have more than I will ever live to build unless I can get my new grandson into the game. However I do love the hunt for the rare or unusual kit.

So the idea is we privately msg a willing mod who would do some team paring based on what we intend to build. ( The mod can participate of course)

Example I say I will build a Tony or a Judy and someone else builds a Hellcat or a Avenger sort of thing. The mod can pair the builders up looking at the time period of the aircraft and theater of action ( or not) . The builders start posting about their builds not revealing too much about what the aircraft is. ( example post pics of cockpits, sub assemblies, fuselage section pics etc) until it becomes obvious what he is building. Keeps the visitors/observers guessing. At the end the same votes for the winners can be done as always for the quality of builds and the 3 skill levels currently used but with a new additional twist 

Say one person in the adversary team builds a Fw190 and the other a L4 Grasshopper. The mods using something as random as the flip of a coin will award the kill to one of the builders. You never know that little Grasshopper pilot may have leaned out his window and fired his 45 into the 190's oil line . After a few build sessions we may well have an ace surface.  The thing here is it just for fun and a person putting two popsicle sticks together and painting it with sharks teeth might still win out over a swiss watch maker  Not sure if the mods have any mechanism to show kill flags under a members avatar but this might get a few more sideline people joining the builds? 

Just a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2021)

Interesting idea but we do already have GBs scheduled through 2023. This schedule was the result of a lengthy voting process from interested members and so won't be changed. However, there's nothing stopping you from organizing an "unofficial" GB on your own if indeed that's what you are doing. As a judge in the official GB's, I don't think I want to become involved in scoring yet another one so you'd need to find a interested parties to serve as referees. As for participating, I'm having a hard enough time entering and completing projects for the official GB so I can't see me joining this one. Good luck though and thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

Sorry I did not see that thread ......still working my way around the site. Some great themes and nice amount of time to build through 2023 allows for planning. Hmmmmm .... do I really have the guts to pull out the 1/48 B-29 kit for the heavy hitters build ???? I had wondered what zombie builds were

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Just jump in. You will enjoy it.

Zombies are kits never finished for what reason, but now tried to complete. Some have been on the bench for eons hence zombie.


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

I have my share of those.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2021)

But there is only a little over a month left so.......


----------



## N4521U (Jul 27, 2021)

You could do Any as a Start To Finish build.
Posts just the same. Beauty is No Time Limit!!!!!!!!!!!!
Like one-o-mine 





1/32 Tamiya Merlin's Magic P-51D Reno dio


I know I now have 5 in the build stage...... I just wanted to get this thread started as I will be picking at this one as well. See I reallly do have more on my bench than anyone else!!!!!!!!!:oops: I posted the motor in the thread asking advice on the best kit in 1/32, and I did wait for the...



ww2aircraft.net




My Zombie GB started out as one.





Start to Finish Builds


Show the progress from start to finish of a build.



ww2aircraft.net


----------

